# Me singing, Need advice



## breaher (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi I'm new here. I recently started singing and I was wondering if you guys can give me your thought/advice on my singing. I would greatly appreciate it! Here it is:






Thank you! 

breaher


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

It's a bit dry, but all it's really missing (at your current level) is vibrato and a little more consistent pitch. Keep up the good work. Do you use any exercises to warm up? Can you tell me how it is that you practice? I'd love to help out.


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi,

It's quite nice.

I think you should concentrate on opening up your vocal cavity - more resonance. And, remeber it's all about the air - that is where the sound, power, and emotion come from.

Although, I'm no singer. But, have worked with many.

Btw, Halleluja is composed by Leonard Cohen - it's one of his best songs, and should be attributed to him - no one writes lyrics like he does - he's the great romantic. There are many versions by many singers - hundreds. Might I suggest this versions, as no one sings quite like KD Lang.

Listen to how she connects each phrase as a whole - the line never stops. Listen to all of the colours, how she can add the most subtle effects for maximum emotional potency. Just a touch of vibrato at the end of a note. She has incredible control of her voice - Very intelligent and passionate.


----------

